# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Թաքնված Հույզեր

## Brigada

Ժող ես կյանքիս մեջ ինչ ամենա շատը չեմ սիրել,էտ սերիալնա,բայց ես մեկը մի օր նայեցի ու հիմա չեմ կարում չնայեմ,ու ինձ շատը հետաքրքիրա ինչ կարծիքի են, էս կինոի մասին տղերքը,աղջիկներն էլ կարան իրանց կարծիքը արտահայտեն

----------


## Kuk

Սենց սերիալ էլ կա՞ :Shok:  մալադեց հույզեր :Think:  էն էլ` թաքնված :Tongue:

----------


## Yevuk

Էտ սերալը երկրորդ անգամ են արդեն ցույց տալիս: Առաջին անգամ, որ նայեցի ինձ շատ դուր եկավ ու երկրորդ անգամ էլ մեծ հաճույքով նայում եմ, երբ որ ժամանակա լինում.... :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Սերիալ? :Shok:  Դեռ սերիալ նայող մարդ էլ կա? Էդ ինչի մասին ա, որ տենց լավն ա? Բրազիլական ա? :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սերիալներ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նայել եմ, բայց վերջին տարիներին՝ ավելի հազվադեպ։ Կոնկրետ «Թաքնված հույզերը» երևի մոտ մի տարի կամ ավելի առաջ, երբ «Շանթով» ցույց էին տալիս, նայել եմ, բայց կարող եմ ասել, որ ոչնչով չէր տարբերվում իմ դիտած մյուս սերիալներից։  :Wink:  Բոլոր սերիալներին էլ բնորոշ է խիստ խճճված, հուզառատ ու անկանխատեսելի զարգացումներով ու այդպիսով հետաքրքրաշարժ սյուժեն, ինչպես նաև հերոսների՝ երբեմն հունից հանող բթամտությունն ու գլխի ընկնելու ունակության բացակայությունը, որի հիման վրա էլ հենց զարգացվում ու երկարացվում է սյուժեն։ «Թաքնված հույզեր» սերիալն էլ ոչ մի առումով բացառություն չէ։  :Smile:

----------

Հայուհի (05.06.2010)

----------


## Brigada

> Սերիալներ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նայել եմ, բայց վերջին տարիներին՝ ավելի հազվադեպ։ Կոնկրետ «Թաքնված հույզերը» երևի մոտ մի տարի կամ ավելի առաջ, երբ «Շանթով» ցույց էին տալիս, նայել եմ, բայց կարող եմ ասել, որ ոչնչով չէր տարբերվում իմ դիտած մյուս սերիալներից։  Բոլոր սերիալներին էլ բնորոշ է խիստ խճճված, հուզառատ ու անկանխատեսելի զարգացումներով ու այդպիսով հետաքրքրաշարժ սյուժեն, ինչպես նաև հերոսների՝ երբեմն հունից հանող բթամտությունն ու գլխի ընկնելու ունակության բացակայությունը, որի հիման վրա էլ հենց զարգացվում ու երկարացվում է սյուժեն։ «Թաքնված հույզեր» սերիալն էլ ոչ մի առումով բացառություն չէ։


էդ առումով հետդ համաձայն եմ,մեջը լիքը նեռվատրյոպկա պահեր են լինում, բայց օբշի իմաստը հետաքրքիրա:

----------

armuk (07.08.2010)

----------


## sharick

Էդ սերիալը երկու անգամ նայել եմ , մենակ Sharick Leon(Rozario montes) ի  համար , ու , որ ցույց տան ելի կնայեմ մենակ Sharick leon ի համար ... (իմիջաելոց շատ դմբո կինո էր ու ահագին ծիծաղելու...  :Hands Up:  , բայց մեկ ա լավն էր)

----------

armuk (07.08.2010), Արծիվ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Շատ լավ սերիալ էր գրավիչ դերասաններով  :Smile:

----------


## armuk

քույրերը լավն էին, զոռով հո չի  :Love: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:03 ----------




> Էդ սերիալը երկու անգամ նայել եմ , մենակ Sharick Leon(Rozario montes) ի  համար , ու , որ ցույց տան ելի կնայեմ մենակ Sharick leon ի համար ... (իմիջաելոց շատ դմբո կինո էր ու ահագին ծիծաղելու...  , բայց մեկ ա լավն էր)


անկեղծ եմ ասում... ես էլ էի միայն Ռոսառիո-ի համար նայում... խաբել-մաբել չկա :Smile:  Բա իրա երգելը... ԱԽԽԽԽԽԽԽ՜՜՜՜ :Love:  
Իդեպ իր երգերը քաշելեմ  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:07 ----------

այս սերիալի մի հատ մնացած վերջին սերիան ավելի արկածային ու հետաքրքիր էր քան վերջին :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:17 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:14 ----------

Հ.Գ.եկեք "Սիրո Կախարդանք" սերիալի մասին էլ թեմա բացենք:
Հիշեցում. Ցուցադրվեց Բլանկոի Այրին սերիալից հետո և կառճ ասած սկիզբ դրեց ԽԱՅՏԱՌԱԿ  ՍԵՐԻԱԼՆԵՐ հասկացողությանը:  :LOL:   ԽԱՅՏԱՌԱԿ ԲԱՌԻՍ ԲՈՒՆ ԻՄԱՍՏՈՎ :LOL:  հիանալի էր :LOL:

----------


## Tornado

Իսկ ես երկրորդ անգամը Քրիստինայի (Գաբրիելա) համար եմ նայել:  :Tongue:  Իրականում նենց բարի կնիկ ա: :Love:      Չնայած քույրերն էլ էին լավը: :Blush: 

Քրիստինա Լիլի

----------


## wem

Ես Սառիտայի համար էի այդ սերիալը նայում:  :Love:

----------

